# New Member in North Georgia.



## SRF25 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Guys, first let me Thank You all. I have been gleaning information off this site for almost a year now. My friend gave me a 2003 PSE Triton last August, and I must admit, since then, I have been hooked. I took a black bear in September with it. I have recently upgraded to a 2010 Hoyt TurboHawk, and am really enjoying the "new" speed. I look forward to learning more, and continuing to become a better archer. Thanks Again, Sheldon.


----------



## Washtub (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome. Are you anywhere near Dahlonega?

Bobby


----------



## SRF25 (Apr 27, 2016)

bltefft said:


> Welcome. Are you anywhere near Dahlonega?
> 
> Bobby


Just north of Dalton, east of Dahlonega.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* SRF25.*





















.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

SRF25 said:


> Just north of Dalton, east of Dahlonega.


Ok, I know where that is. The reason I asked was that myself and my wife are graduates of North Georgia College (it was called that back in 1973 and 76), NGC is in Dahlonega.

We live in Columbus.

Again, welcome to AT.

Bobby


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## SRF25 (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes sir, I served with a couple of guys who graduated from there as well. It's a great school.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to At from Texas


PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## jm1827 (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome from NJ


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT!
I am between Calhoun and Rome GA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy44230 (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome


----------

